# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [RvR] Dates des beta tests pas sous nda vu que je n'ai rien signé.

## olih

Bon, histoire de simplifier la vie des canards et vu que nul part il n'est fait mention de nda sur les dates (ou sur n'importe quoi d'autre d'ailleurs).


*Samedi 21 Décembre* : _Durée 24h_ -> 09h01 - 08h59 (Dimanche)*Mardi 24 Décembre* : 02h - 06h*Jeudi 26 Décembre* : 23h - 03h*Samedi 28 Décembre* : _Durée 24h_ -> 09h01 - 08h59 (Dimanche)*Mardi 31 Décembre* : 02h - 06h*Mercredi 1er Janvier* : 18h - 22h*Jeudi 2 Janvier* : 23h - 03h*Samedi 4 Janvier* : _Durée 24h_ -> 09h01 - 08h59 (Dimanche)
En espérant ne pas m'être trompé dans les conversions.
PS: ces dates peuvent changer, se référer au forum officiel.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Concernant le NDA, en fait, c'est même préciser dans les emails que nous ne sommes pas soumis au NDA : 




> As you are not under an NDA, please feel free to take screenshots, stream while you play, and share with friends! Don’t forget to post any feedback on the forums, as well as keep yourself up-to-date with any announcements!

----------


## tibere

ma paresse dit merci ;o)

----------


## Caf

J’espère avoir installé le client pour ce soir ! J'iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc  ccccccccccccccccc !!!  :Cigare:

----------


## Vroum

Nan mais c'est fini Caf.  ::trollface::

----------


## olih

> J’espère avoir installé le client pour ce soir ! J'iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc  ccccccccccccccccc !!!


Tu as remarqué que tu devras attendre Mardi, 2h du mat pour tester ?

----------


## Caf

Ha merde c'est vrai c'est fini tain la loose, font chier peuvent pas laisser open la beta pendant 15 jours !  ::(: 

---------- Post added at 13h09 ---------- Previous post was at 12h58 ----------

En fait je viens de remarquer, on a un serveur désigné dans le mail : *Anvil Rock*

C'est bien sur ce serveur qu'on doit aller ?

----------


## NayeDjel

Les jours et horaires sont pas tip top quand même...  ::(: 
Y'a de fortes chances que je ne puisse même pas tester cette map  :Emo:

----------


## ivanoff

Tu as toujours le samedi  :;):

----------


## Bartinoob

En attendant, j'ai adoré la map. Les possibilités d'initiation au base-jump, les différents environnements, c'est vraiment sympathique. 

Beaucoup plus de gens qui se promenaient pour chercher des combats que sur une fronta standard, aussi (à voir si ça sera aussi comme ça sur la version finale).

----------


## Ptit gras

Il y a quoi à faire à part de la baston sur cette map ?  ::wacko::  Pas étonnant qu'ils cherchent ça.

----------


## Bartinoob

C'est un joli simulateur de promenade mais y a quand même des objectifs à prendre. Pour une petite soirée pvp entre canards sans prise de tête, je trouve que c'est l'idéal, tu peux faire n'importe quoi sans te faire gronder  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

Les défenses de tours sont assez sympatique.

----------


## Ragiel

Quand vous avez testé c'était avec ou sans tag commander?

Sinon actuellement les gens y vont en guilde mais quand elle sera en place, je vois pas ce qui empêchera la formation de blob et farme des positions en mode karmatrain (mot magique du moment). Parce que bon une map qui n'apporte pas au score et qui sert juste de transite aux joueurs pour aller sur leur map, quel intérêt de poser de la déf/upgrade ses positions ...?

----------


## Vroum

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas pu aller sur la map...

*Visite avec Dulfy*
qui joue aussi sur Anvil Rock. Certains éléments ont changé depuis (la vidéo date de fin novembre) mais ça donne un bon aperçu global de la map.



*La carte en elle même*


On a donc 3 camps asymétriques : 
le désert à l'ouestla jungle au nordla partie arctique à l'est.
-> un débuff de froid si on oublie de se réchauffer régulièrement via les flammes Kodan 


Chaque camp possède
une zone safe qui sert de spawnUn fortUn générateur de supply et deux objectifs secondairesUne muraille (penser mur d'Hadrien) qui englobe le toutUn objectif secondaire avancé qui lui n'est pas protégé par les murailles.

En allant vers le centre on trouvera trois tours et leurs camps de supply associés.


Les objectifs secondaires :
ils sont gardés par des champions, difficiles à faire à moins de trois.
côté désert
Wurm Tunnel 
-> donne le contrôle d'un tunnel qui permet de passer côté jungle.Desert Airport 
-> permet d'acheter une grenade d’attaque aérienne, une aoe à usage unique.Beatmasrter Workshop
 -> permet de se transformer en dévoreur mécanique (catapulte mobile)
côté jungle
Altar 
-> donne un buff bien fumé pour 2-3 minutes(le joueur ne peut plus attaquer, mais gagne un buff de vitesse et est invulnérable).
Statuary 
-> donne accès à deux supers-canons pour attaquer les fortifications et ponts du coin.
Observatory 
-> permet d'acheter des tourelles scout qu'on peut ensuite placer sur la map.côté arctique
Shrine
-> invoque un champion qui patrouille à l'intérieur des fortificationsBell Tower
-> permet d'invoquer des vétérans à différents points d'entrée de la zoneForge 
-> donne un buff d'armure, permet d'acheter une transformation en Kodan.


Les générateurs de supply :

ils remplacent les camps traditionnels. On dit adieu aux dolyaks, remplacés par des générateurs qui envoient directement toutes les 2 ou trois minutes le supply au fort ou à la tour la plus proche.
Ils sont gardés par un seul vétéran qui devrait pouvoir se faire en solo sans trop de difficulté. 

Les tours :
elles gardent les points de passage directs entre les trois camps.
Elles sont gardées par des champions balèzes et/ou chiants qui sont difficilement faisables en tout petit nombre (~5mini).

On a fait une tentative de fort canard sur l'artic tower qu'on a tenu un bon moment avant de se faire déloger par un groupe de 20+.
La porte est est facile à défendre, avec deux huiles qui ne peuvent être détruites qu'à courte distance. Les pnj prennent aussi les canons, ce qui aide à tenir en petit groupe.
La porte ouest était pas mal aussi : un pont long et étroit sans barrières.

Les ennemis ont tour à tour tenté l'attaque directe au bélier, la prise de distance à la cata puis au treb, sans réussite.
Finalement ils ont pu nettoyer nos défenses en passant en dessous de la tour, puis bucheronner tranquillement la porte.

On a pu aussi tester l'attaque sur la jungle tower (même contexte, un pont étroit, donc des bump et de la rage)

 et la desert tower (défendue par les SiN et quelques vss, on a finalement ouvert patiemment au treb).

Il devrait être assez facile de les transformer en bunker, surtout avec des armes de siège sup et un groupe un peu plus organisé pour la défense.

Par contre comme les forts et les générateurs de supply, il n'y a pour l'instant ni upgrade ni revendication sur les tours. Les portes et murs sont directement renforcés et les canons/mortiers/huiles débloqués.

Pour les roamers :
on retrouve aussi des sentinelles disséminées sur la carte.

*Niveau score :*

La carte est indépendante du reste du RvR, il y a bien un tick mais celui ne participe pas au score global.
Il y a par contre un score spécifique lié à la carte.
Les matchs durent quelques heures.
Chaque objectif donne des points par tick mais aussi quatre fois plus de points à la capture
un fort donne 25 pts par tick et 100 pts à la captureune tour 10 pts/tick et 40 par captureun objectif secondaire 5pts/tick et 20 par capture.

*Les nouveautés en vrac :*
Les champions et vétérans ont des capacités spéciales, commes les nouveaux sorts de soins. Mention spéciale aux trolls qui peuvent utiliser la Defiant Stance avec un cd de 3 secondes.Globalement les npc sont bien plus puissants que ceux rencontrés sur les maps actuelles. Ne surtout pas les approcher quand ils sont buffés, bobo assuré.Il existe plusieurs raccourcis du type Worm tunnel 
On peut détruire la majorité des ponts, obligeant les ennemis à faire un détour ou à emprunter des passerelles plus piégeuses.
 On peut faire du basejump dans les tours.

----------


## Vroum

> Quand vous avez testé c'était avec ou sans tag commander?
> 
> Sinon actuellement les gens y vont en guilde mais quand elle sera en place, je vois pas ce qui empêchera la formation de blob et farme des positions en mode karmatrain (mot magique du moment). Parce que bon une map qui n'apporte pas au score et qui sert juste de transite aux joueurs pour aller sur leur map, quel intérêt de poser de la déf/upgrade ses positions ...?


On a joué le plus souvent sans tag, et de toute façon personne n'aurait pu suivre panda ou Nessou très longtemps  ::ninja:: 
Mais en gros on a croisé assez peu de groupes de guildes à part Sin et une guilde us, et ça ne dépassait pas le 10-15. C'était essentiellement du solo ou petit groupe de roaming, avec de temps en temps un gus qui devait allumer son tag (et on se prenait alors un joli bus 20-25+ avec des tags SFRJ, OSC, Dex, bref le dépaysement total).

C'est difficile de dire si les gens joueront le jeu ou si ça sera du karma train permanent. 
En étant optimiste, on peut voir que cette map pourrait être un petit paradis pour les groupes moyens de 5 à 15 joueurs. Il y a de l'espace, de la verticalité, la possibilité de jouer avec le décor pour gérer en infériorité, pas de waypoint central, des objectifs pour les différentes tailles (camps et senti pour les solo/duo, objectifs secondaires pour les petits groupes, tours pour les plus gros).
En étant pessimiste, on peut se demander ce qui va empêcher les joueurs d'oublier tout ça pour ne penser que banane et xpm...  On peut tout à fait voir fleurir du blob ou des groupes de guilde 30+ style SFRJ/Zbs.  :Gerbe:

----------


## Ptit gras

De la variété dans les paysages, les styles de jeu possibles, les mécaniques dispo pour chaque camp,...
On peut faire une pétition pour remplacer les frontas par EotM ?

----------


## Korbeil

Moi, je pense revenir voir Samedi , si des gens ont pas encore testé !

----------


## Zepolak

Je fais partie de ceux qui ont pas eu le temps ouaip !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Je fais partie de ceux qui ont pas eu le temps ouaip !


ça tombe bien, samedi de 9h à dimanche 9h (du mat pour les 2), c'est ouvert pour 24h.
Et y'aura probablement pas mal de canards dispo pour tester ça.
Faut juste penser à faire les maj depuis la semaine dernière.

Edit : 0 maj, donc les bugs de la semaine dernière seront encore présents...

----------


## meiKo

Si il y a quelqu'un qui peut me rajouter dans la guilde  :;):  
Mon pseudo ingame c'est *Meiko*!

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Si il y a quelqu'un qui peut me rajouter dans la guilde  
> Mon pseudo ingame c'est *Meiko*!


J'ai tenté de t'ajouter. 
Mais je sais pas si t'a déjà été invité. Faudrait plutôt donner ton nom de compte beta.

----------


## meiKo

C'est bon Tatsu  :;):  En fait le temps que j'écrive le message il y avait déjà un canard qui m'avait croisé dans le jeu et invité  ::):

----------


## Vroum

Assez peu de canards hier, et plus globalement très peu de monde sur la carte. A la fin des matchs on voyait 15-20 personnes maximum dans le lobby. Il y avait peut être plus de monde pour le prime US mais ça fait tout de même léger.
Du coup pas de miracle on s'ennuie assez vite sur la carte dans ces conditions.

Résumé de la sortie : on a trouvé un bon spot cata sur l'artic tower, un spot treb pour s'infiltrer dans les murs de la partie désertique et un joli bug de terrain sous les murs sud du Fort du Désert.

----------


## Lanilor

J'ai joué un peu dans la nuit, j'ai du croiser 4 joueurs en tout, amis comme ennemis :/

----------


## gnouman

Un peu de l'avis général, difficile de donner un avis sur une carte McM quand il y a peine 20 joueurs en tout. En tout les cas très jolis.

----------


## Vroum

Attention on rentre dans la dernière semaine de tests.
Il ne reste plus que demain samedi (24h à partir de 9h du matin), mercredi et jeudi (2 et 4h à partir de 23h).

----------


## Lanilor

Je vais essayer de me co vers 11H demain pour y jouer un peu.

----------


## Vroum

Nouveauté du jour :

La map est toujours vide par contre.  ::sad::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

J'ai joué un peu, tôt ce matin. On était au maximum 4 connectés... C'est moche.

Bref, ils ont modifié l'affichage, et je trouve ça mieux.
Notamment, l'affichage des améliorations RVR. Sachant que l'ancien affichage est toujours présent, dans le second onglet.









La mauvaise blague, c'est le système du commandeur équivalent sapeblokus.
Ils ont mis la même mécanique que pour les deux mendiants d'hivernel de l'arche.
Il faut payer une dîme de 10po pour qu'il se bouge le fion, et il est moisi :
- Il ne pose qu'une seule cata et un seul bélier sur la porte.
- Il n'est même pas capable de déboîter un des élémentaires du lord du fort rouge.

Sachant que pour le moment, il est un peu bugué, si la porte est déjà ouverte, il pose ses sites de construction, et il reste là à glander comme un con pendant de longues minutes. On a bien attendu 10 minutes qu'il bouge avant de partir. Un "ennemi" vert a indiqué qu'il a fini par bouger une fois que nous étions partis...
(Bug reporté par mes soins sur le forum de la beta ici)

----------


## Vroum

Dernier session ce soir à partir de 23h.
Avec en prime le test d'un élément totalement novateur : une vraie file d'attente fonctionnant en _first in first out_. Et même que si on est chanceux on verra 

Spoiler Alert! 


sa place dans la file

  ::o: 

Pour ceux qui ont testé de près ou de loin la carte, le dernier mail reçu vous oriente vers un topic contenant le lien vers un questionnaire sur cette nouvelle carte.

----------


## Tynril

Je crois bien que le test a déjà commence, en tous cas y'a du monde en ce moment.  ::):

----------


## olih

La première tour canard  :Emo: 
Avec cette saloperie de filigrane.

----------


## Vroum

Peut être même le premier claim de l'histoire de cette carte.  :B): 

Sinon, il y aura du CPC sur _l'autre béta_ du week end, celle avec NDA 

Spoiler Alert! 


et dont le nom contient un S, un O, un E et un T

 ?

----------


## Lanilor

Spoiler Alert! 


oui  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Bon, petit email cette nuit pour nous dire qu'on devrait recevoir un petit cadeau ingame pour avoir participé à la beta.
Sans plus de précision.

----------


## Nessou

J'ai pas reçu de mail moi.  ::sad::

----------


## purEcontact

> Bon, petit email cette nuit pour nous dire qu'on devrait recevoir un petit cadeau ingame pour avoir participé à la beta.
> Sans plus de précision.


s'moche !
J'aurais dû m'inscrire même si je participais pas :x.

----------


## olih

En fait pour recevoir le "cadeau", il fallait remplir un questionnaire à la fin de la beta.

----------


## Bartinoob

Je l'ai rempli mais j'ai eu aucun mail non plus. Enfin, si on parle bien du questionnaire IG tout moche en haut à gauche ?

----------


## olih

Non, c'était un questionnaire sur le net. Le lien était sur le forum de la beta.

----------


## meiKo

Le roi de la com ANet! J'ai zappé aussi ne le sachant pas  ::):  mais à tous les coups ça serait un super cadeau genre un boost +10% d'xp McM pendant 2h  ::ninja::

----------


## Vroum

C'est arrivé, profitez bien de vos 5 boost +50% xpm  :;):

----------


## ivanoff

le boost est de quel durée ?

----------


## revanwolf

1h chacun

----------


## Maderone

ça équivaut à 500 gemmes, c'est sympa...

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je préfère 500 gemmes  :tired:

----------


## Jotaro

Avez vous eu l occasion de jouer avec ou contre la guilde/ la structure Metatrone ?, 
Si oui, des avis ?
Merci

---------- Post added at 13h13 ---------- Previous post was at 13h11 ----------

Woups .Avec mes gros doigts J'ai loupe la bonne section, desole

----------


## Vroum

C'est des sales plows, tout juste bon à tuer la guivre en commando de 40 _minimum_.

----------


## Gwenn

Moi j'ai déjà eu l'occasion de jouer avec eux, d'abord sur Aion et ensuite sur GW2.
Ce que je peux en dire est qu'il s'agit d'une structure très organisée (peut-être trop au goût de certains) et par conséquent très compétente et efficace.

De mon point de vue, jouer avec eux est plutôt plaisant car il s'agit d'alliés efficaces et sur lesquels on peut compter.
De mon point de vue toujours, je pense que c'est ce qui se rapproche le plus d'une guilde "pgm" (genre les guildes avec des critères de recrutement strict qui recrutent quasi que des no-life) mais sans sombrer dans les contraintes précédemment citées et restant donc accessible au commun des mortels (à condition qu'ils y mettent du leur bien entendu).

----------


## Tygra

Les [META] sont (/ont été? je sais plus s'ils ont arrêté) les alliés des canards au sein de l'alliance Grand Cross. Donc c'est nos copains. On les aime bien, avec toutes leurs qualités et tous leurs défauts.

----------


## Ptit gras

Ils sont toujours GC.

----------


## Caf

Des gars à éviter, vraiment !  ::happy2::

----------


## Zepolak

[META] est une des dernières structures de GC sur Vizunah et sont donc fondamentaux sur le serveur à mon avis.

En fait, je voudrais savoir pourquoi tu poses la question Jotaro pour y répondre mieux. Si c'est par rapport à TESO, bah... La moitié de GC est sur une des alliance, et l'autre moitié est dans l'autre, alors bon, comment dire...

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> [META] est une des dernières structures de GC sur Vizunah et sont donc fondamentaux sur le serveur à mon avis.
> 
> En fait, je voudrais savoir pourquoi tu poses la question Jotaro pour y répondre mieux. Si c'est par rapport à TESO, bah... La moitié de GC est sur une des alliance, et l'autre moitié est dans l'autre, alors bon, comment dire...


Oui, enfin, d'après ce que j'ai compris, c'est volontaire, mais pas comme au début de GW2, pas mal de guildes ont oubliés leurs rengaine qui datait de DAOC.
Là, ils se sont mis en face pour se taper dessus. Et ça sera sans aucun doute nettement plus fun.

----------


## Ptit gras

C'était le cas au début de GW2, sauf que la loi du plus fort à fait disparaitre la 2eme entité en 6 mois.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> C'était le cas au début de GW2, sauf que la loi du plus fort à fait disparaitre la 2eme entité en 6 mois.


Oui, l'étendard sanglant sur PA si je me souviens bien ^^
Enfin, la majorité des grosses guildes ont rejoint, ou se sont rapprochées de GC ^^

----------

